# Thoughts on this please.



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Patches went to work with me Friday because we were heading down to our hometown and new place this weekend and it is easier on DB if I take her because he meets me at work and we leave from there in one car. Anyways she ate breakfast and dinner normal and of course I know for a fact she had nothing else because she was in a kennel all day except when let out to potty. 
Last night she woke me at one a.m. and had almost liquid diarrhea. This morning I didn't feed her and found some more liquid mixed with solid poop in the yard from sometime today. She didn't want dinner so I picked it up. She is acting normal. Any ideas on why her poop would just turn liquid?
Oh and Friday she pooped at work and it was perfectly solid. 
I will call my vet Monday if it is not solid by then to take a fecal in.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you change or add any food? The reason I ask is because Rebel got liquid diarrhea when I gave him pork tongue even though he's been on raw for a year and eats much richer stuff.

Are you sure she's not lethargic if she refused her dinner? If not, I would just watch her and take the fecal in if things don't clear up.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Even feeding a little bit of extra food can cause digestive upset. Was it her first time at your office? Maybe it was stress induced diarrhea?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> Did you change or add any food? The reason I ask is because Rebel got liquid diarrhea when I gave him pork tongue even though he's been on raw for a year and eats much richer stuff.
> 
> Are you sure she's not lethargic if she refused her dinner? If not, I would just watch her and take the fecal in if things don't clear up.


Nope I haven't changed her food for over two weeks. She is eating Evo Chicken and Turkey. No she wasn't acting lethargic and this morning she ate her breakfast up right away.



Kat said:


> Even feeding a little bit of extra food can cause digestive upset. Was it her first time at your office? Maybe it was stress induced diarrhea?


No it was not her first time in the office, I am lucky to get to take her to work whenever I need to.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think if she's fine otherwise you should check for parasites if she's still got diarrhea tomorrow. Sometimes we just don't know why this happens, but unless she starts getting lethargic, hard stomach, puking etc. she's probably going to be ok.


----------

